# Looking for Information On Towing Regs.



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

looking for someone, preferably a D.O.T. guy from the D- troop particurly d7. its about the towing setup and regulations in the area. also anyone wondering on towing related law and standard procedures please feel free to contact me. this isn't a tow guy looking to imatate a LEO was directed to this by my old man who is on the PCSD and may possibly be joining your profession soon if i get around to deciding if that is something i want to accomplish. but as i said any questions about the towing field i will be more then happy to answer


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

HUH?
Kinda confused me


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*



ArthurDPage said:


> may possibly be joining your profession soon if i get around to deciding if that is something i want to accomplish


I'll be standing by, keep us posted! 8O


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

law enforcement runs in my blood but i love my current job and company. I get great benefits and the fringe benefits are great (24/7 co. vehicle, my own truck, if i want to attend a training course all I have to do is ask) but just put my application in for the local FD and have been considereing becoming an EMT, but the classes are intense and the require a lot of studying. don't want to stretch myself too thin and will not start something i can't finish. so i'm considering it, probably after the FD training (1 year of intense work as well) so i'll let you know


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

Huh, What ,Duh? 8-O


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*



stm4710 said:


> Huh, What ,Duh? 8-O


I have a few DOT questions and i was looking for some advise about some towing things, but would be easier if it was someone local in case i cannot explain it i can show


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*



ArthurDPage said:


> law enforcement runs in my blood but i love my current job and company. I get great benefits and the fringe benefits are great (24/7 co. vehicle, my own truck, if i want to attend a training course all I have to do is ask) but just put my application in for the local FD and have been considereing becoming an EMT, but the classes are intense and the require a lot of studying. don't want to stretch myself too thin and will not start something i can't finish. so i'm considering it, probably after the FD training (1 year of intense work as well) so i'll let you know


If you become a firefighter you will still have time to do the towing thing.

I work with a guy that is a FF (with another job on the side) and he bitches if it's busy because he ends up tired at his second job. :wacko:

Being a cop probably would leave you much time to do anything else...especially when details pay better than outside work.


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

since when is FD training 1 year of intense work?

Some FD's don't even require FT academy.


----------



## caesar (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

what questions do you need answered?


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

thenfirst one i can think of that would be a universal one is when a vehicle is on a wrecker i know it need to be strapped in and secondary attachment chains. but i see a lot of people just running around with the beacons going and no tow light (drag lights) I was always told that if a vehicle is touching the ground you need them 36 inches from the rear of the vehicle, but i haven't seen this enforced ever and have been asking around and neither has anyone else. just wondering was my training correct or is it just an overlooked or unrelized law?


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

the fire academy with firefighter 1/2 and all associated training would take about a year (if i can't be one of the best why bother). and the detail money would be great but i really do love what i do. i help people in a unique way and try and help people better their day. my truck has all the luxuries, dvd player, xm, a/c, a a laptop, and a few other things to help people be very comfortable in an otherwise umconmfortable situation


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

sorry to the gods typing on a laptop in the truck when i'm usedto the full size keyboards


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

He might be freeloading on other people's wireless networks,


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

ya i might be freeloading on others but i'm still waiting in an answer from sprint on wireless broadband and looking for some sort of results from verizon (kinda like their 2 way service, lets offer it, o wait it sucks lets take it away and rebuild it) they did get it right now from what i'm told and hey did i mention i love wireless internet all i have to do is be there. i'm suprised some of you gents don't do this in your crusiers over the graveyard shifts...


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

Arthur,

You need the lights.

Good luck at the Fire Academy. The EMT course can be difficult.

Sounds like you know quite a bit about towing, don't you think that is a "unique way to help people?" Most people are pretty happy to see the truck show up, aren't they? There is quite a bit more to getting hired on a Fire or police department. You will really need to make up your mind which one you want to pursue. Either will frown if you tell them you are considering the other in the hiring stages. People are also happy to see the Fire trucks show up. People are *not* happy when the police show up. Ever. FYI- all police academies are pretty heavy handed on writing , as police reports are introduced as evidence in court. I don't mean to sound condescending, but it would appear that grammar is maybe not your strong point.

Cheer up, most cops don't know a thing about the lights and the 36 inch rule, that's why people don't get written up for it. But you do, so...Good luck.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*



> ArthurDPage said:
> 
> 
> > ya i might be freeloading on others
> ...


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*



no$.10 said:


> Arthur,
> 
> You need the lights.
> 
> ...


oh i know it is a unique way to help people and the grammer isn't perfect because this is a casual format (i hope) but don't i didn't find it condescending at all. right nowmi just put my application in for the fire dept. and while they are doing the whole application process and while waiting for the next academy start date. I'm going to be taking an EMT course for my own personal enrichment and to make me more valuable as a firefighter. I've also started taking the NIMS courses offered online at the FEMA website.


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

no$.10 thats a good point, is that stealing? I never thought of asking the question. Maybe a better question to ask would be what does a LEO look for on a tow truck empty and when in tow with a vehicle? I was told by an old guy looking over my shoulder that LEO don't pay attention to these kinda details (i have more faith). Does your dept. have any kind of requirements of your local towing co.? In my area I rarely run into the problem of not being able to get assistance from the local PD, but I have heard rumors...true? The rumors I have heard tend to lean to the "I called the police to tell them I was here on the road and the vehicle is in a bad spot, but they took so long getting here that I took the risk of getting hit because if they haven't hit the car yet they will soon"


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

My advice would be to pursue the Fire Department angle. There would be far less reports to write, and you can still go on with life without having to learn the rules of capitalization and run on sentences.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*



ArthurDPage said:


> ya i might be freeloading on others
> 
> and hey did i mention i love wireless internet all i have to do is be there. i'm suprised some of you gents don't do this in your crusiers over the graveyard shifts...


Because unauthorized access to a network is .. get ready for this... just like holding someone's car.. a C R I M E !!!

More crimes you're willing to post about, all the while you used your name for your username on here.

There are many reasons you will never make it past a tow driver... You're a criminal, and just a dumb s***... both of which are auto-disqualifiers from public service.....


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

Harsh...
Well the thing with the hookers is,
Say you do tow for D troop, Capeway, A&F, etc.. there is a _slight_
camaraderie between LEOs and the duty hook, therefore you can get away with not using drag lites etc, for the sake of clearing the scene promptly.

Are you a hooker or are you planning to start a company...kinda foggy on what you said.


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

I'm am a current hooker. Not on the state list yet though, waiting on some things to come through.


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

Wow Curious you really have it out for me huh? Is it my profession, or something else? I asked a question, you answered it. Thank you now I know. Ignorance is not my excuse, I ask questions because I don't know the answer. Once I know the answer and I am wrong I will admit it. I WAS WRONG FOR USING OTHER PEOPLES WIRELESS NETWORK WITHOUT THEIR EXPRESS PERMISSION. Curious this should save you a little bit of time in having to respond to this as well.

Now for another one of my questions...
This is directed towards the newer guys because the academy training is still fresh in their minds.
Did any of the classes in the academy cover anything related to towing?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*



ArthurDPage said:


> Did any of the classes in the academy cover anything related to towing?


No


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*

Really, I know they have a limited time to try and teach you everything that you may encounter (i'm sure they try but textbook and reality, 2 different animals) Do they even touch on the subject? Some of the things I've seen others (including myself before I was properly trained) have a good potential to be fatal. The devices and equipment used on a truck (wrecker and flatbed alike) are all designed to be used. Some sort of training by the PD's should be (in my respectful opinion) developed. There are many dynamic uses for the equipment but the basics should be understood. I've had officers call for a bed when a wrecker would have been totaly acceptable and in certain instances easier to remove the vehicle. I don't blame the departments because I realize there is only so much information that an officer (or any person) could possibly retain. Also with all the budget constraints placed upon different departments I don't expect this either. Especially with NIMS soon being required by the Feds. (NIMS can very intense because of all the reading and remember involved.)

Also if the moderator for this forum could change this heading from "looking for someone from MSP D Troop" to something along the lines of "towing information" it would be appreciated.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*



ArthurDPage said:


> Also if the moderator for this forum could change this heading from "looking for someone from MSP D Troop" to something along the lines of "towing information" it would be appreciated.


Done.


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you Kozmo I think this name is better for the type of infomation I am seeking as well as for those who may be seeking similar information.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Looking for someone from MSP D Troop*



ArthurDPage said:


> Really, I know they have a limited time to try and teach you everything that you may encounter (i'm sure they try but textbook and reality, 2 different animals) Do they even touch on the subject? Some of the things I've seen others (including myself before I was properly trained) have a good potential to be fatal. The devices and equipment used on a truck (wrecker and flatbed alike) are all designed to be used. Some sort of training by the PD's should be (in my respectful opinion) developed. There are many dynamic uses for the equipment but the basics should be understood. I've had officers call for a bed when a wrecker would have been totaly acceptable and in certain instances easier to remove the vehicle. I don't blame the departments because I realize there is only so much information that an officer (or any person) could possibly retain. Also with all the budget constraints placed upon different departments I don't expect this either. Especially with NIMS soon being required by the Feds. (NIMS can very intense because of all the reading and remember involved.)
> 
> Also if the moderator for this forum could change this heading from "looking for someone from MSP D Troop" to something along the lines of "towing information" it would be appreciated.


Maybe 10-15 minutes during FTO is all you really need. I do not get close to the tow and would never in a million years touch any mechanical part.


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

USMCMP please check your Private messages.


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

What's up with the private messages now? Talk about it here in the forum.


----------



## ArthurDPage (Mar 2, 2006)

sorry bostonsox that particular conversation needed to be in PM
But I do have another question I thought of:

If a vehicle has air brakes (any truck, dosen't have to be a tow truck) and a GVW under 26,000 lbs. does the driver need an airbrakes endorsement? I always thought you did but was recently told I may be wrong (nothing new there, I can admit it, I'm human)

Also what are the rules as far as foglights go? too bright? mounting? when used? I know that they cannot be used with the highbeams on (or so I've been told for years) but was wondering what else. The reason I ask is i have foglight on my truck and was wondering if there was a law I could refer to as to how bright they can and cannot be?


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Not going to look uo the reg. but
Airbrakes on a truck with a GVW of less than 26,001 would require a CDL class C with an airbrakes endorsement.
This does not include air assisted or air over hydraulic.

Fog lights must have a relay that disables them when the hi-beams are on.
Aimed below the low beams.

So that purdy new intertrashional that has full on airbrakes needs an endorsement.
That doesnt include the purdy new cab over nissan with the air assist.


----------

